# Vortec Engines



## ApiCutter (Apr 29, 2012)

Im no mechanic. I can make a van livable (ive built some mobile medical units at a past job), but Im just curious what you guys know about these engines. I keep hearing shit like "it has 250k miles but its ready to do another 250!" That sounds fuckin high.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (May 21, 2012)

Their pretty good engines they are pretty common so easy to get parts and fix. you have to ask them what kinda of driving they did with it. it it's 250k miles of mostly highway thats fine it's stop and go city miles that kill engines.


----------



## Pheonix (May 21, 2012)

I have a V6 vortex engine in the Chevy Astro I'm about to get it has like 110,000 and I've already seen it go from OH to OK then drag a heavy trailer to CA and now it's going back to OH. If it blows up on the road I'll let you know.


----------



## ApiCutter (May 21, 2012)

Haha, good luck.

I just bought a 92 Chevy with 56000 miles, dude kept it in his garage, drove it 4000 miles since he bought it 6 years ago. Its in fuckin pristine shape. Im working on the interior part of it now. Getting some deep cells and I might pick up a RV Fridge, they use a hell of allot less energy. Since I allready have a portable generator, I might go a little deeper and get solar. But thats if I decide to take up space with a fridge.

but thats more if I plan to keep the thing.


----------

